# Stc 1000 Playing Up



## tonyt (19/12/11)

Hi guys,

My STC 1000 is playing up. Its displaying the "approximate" correct temp but is randomly skipping .2 to .5 degrees up and down. Problem is it hits the set point all the time when it is close and switching cooling or heating on and off all the time...etc.

Anyone come across this??

Cheers


----------



## Wolfy (19/12/11)

No ... but where do you have the probe situated?


----------



## Yob (19/12/11)

tonyt said:


> Anyone come across this??
> 
> Cheers



I had one that did a similar thing, have you calibrated it to measure the exact temperature? I find that some of them can be a bit dodgy and need to be calibrated, you can also raise the F2 by a few points to stop it switching too often...

contact the supplier with the problem, I did this and was rewarded with a replacement which is fine.

also agree with Wolfy, where do you have it placed and do you have it insulated against the ambient temps?


----------



## tonyt (19/12/11)

Wolfy said:


> No ... but where do you have the probe situated?


 The probe is just in the fridge space in mid air.....has been there from day 1. It was a little dusty so i gave it a good clean, but still no good. Also swithched off power at wall to re-set unit but still doing same shit.

Cheers


----------



## tonyt (19/12/11)

iamozziyob said:


> I had one that did a similar thing, have you calibrated it to measure the exact temperature? I find that some of them can be a bit dodgy and need to be calibrated, you can also raise the F2 by a few points to stop it switching too often...
> 
> contact the supplier with the problem, I did this and was rewarded with a replacement which is fine.
> 
> also agree with Wolfy, where do you have it placed and do you have it insulated against the ambient temps?


Yeh, calibrated to read exact temp, has been working fine for nearly 12 months in exactly same setup/ situation but just started playing up last night.

Cheers


----------



## Yob (19/12/11)

insulate it against the FV with some packing foam or similar... you will find more consistent and steady temps of the Beer you are trying to control.... not the air


----------



## tonyt (19/12/11)

iamozziyob said:


> insulate it against the FV with some packing foam or similar... you will find more consistent and steady temps of the Beer you are trying to control.... not the air



Done! Cheers


----------



## davo4772 (19/12/11)

My new one reads 0.6 of a degree lower than my old one. The old one is definitely accurate.

Can they be calibrated or do I just allow for the 0.6 of a degree??


----------



## adryargument (19/12/11)

david72 said:


> My new one reads 0.6 of a degree lower than my old one. The old one is definitely accurate.
> 
> Can they be calibrated or do I just allow for the 0.6 of a degree??



Read the instructions - change F3/F4 up or down a few points.


----------



## davo4772 (19/12/11)

adryargument said:


> Read the instructions - change F3/F4 up or down a few points.



'Read the instructions' What an outrageous idea  

Having now done so, problem solved. Cheers.


----------



## Fish13 (19/12/11)

just a bit off topic

but i pick up my STC-1000 tomorrow and was wondering if i place it in a container of water will it be okay or will the probe **** up?


i have a thermometer in water to give me a correct temp reading...

BTW i have lost my instructions


----------



## Yob (20/12/11)

fish13 said:


> just a bit off topic
> 
> but i pick up my STC-1000 tomorrow and was wondering if i place it in a container of water will it be okay or will the probe **** up?
> 
> ...



I use one to run my HLT so can be immersed however strapped to the side of the fv is best, a small tub of water will have a different thermal.mass than your fv


----------



## markymoo (20/12/11)

hey fish, if you can wait till wednesday, ill scan my instructions for you.

edit, better yet, here is the PDF


----------



## tonyt (20/12/11)

iamozziyob said:


> I use one to run my HLT so can be immersed however strapped to the side of the fv is best, a small tub of water will have a different thermal.mass than your fv


Thermal Mass you say...interestingly, would the smaller mass show a cooler temp than the larger or vicy vercy??


----------



## stux (20/12/11)

Also, a glass of water doesn't experience yeast related heat increases, and it's controlling these heat increases that is most beneficial


----------



## Yob (20/12/11)

tonyt said:


> Thermal Mass you say...interestingly, would the smaller mass show a cooler temp than the larger or vicy vercy??



it would reach a cooler temp ALOT faster than the FV (Having the larger thermal mass) and heat/cool faster meaning that your fridge/heat would cycle more, I would suggest that the larger FV would therefore be warmer than the indicated temperature and this method is not as reliable as actually measuring the side of the FV. 

From my observations, the initial cooling can take a while to settle down as the FV is being cooled through the sides so it takes a bit to reach a happy equalibrium but when it does the fluctuations are slow resulting in a more stable FV temp overall.

Yob


----------



## Golani51 (29/12/11)

I have purchased two of them and connected different devices so that I can see if the cool function works. It switches on the screen, but the fridge doesn't turn on, even after delay. I have tried it with both. Connected blue wire from fridge to left cooling point and brown to right cooling point. Earth is just there not connected to anything. Am I missing something??

R


----------



## stux (29/12/11)

Golani51 said:


> I have purchased two of them and connected different devices so that I can see if the cool function works. It switches on the screen, but the fridge doesn't turn on, even after delay. I have tried it with both. Connected blue wire from fridge to left cooling point and brown to right cooling point. Earth is just there not connected to anything. Am I missing something??
> 
> R




That is not how you wire them up. 

The cooling connectors are just a switch. You need to wire the active through the switch.

Find the STC thread, then follow the wiring diagram


----------



## Yob (29/12/11)

Golani51 said:


> I have purchased two of them and connected different devices so that I can see if the cool function works. It switches on the screen, but the fridge doesn't turn on, even after delay. I have tried it with both. Connected blue wire from fridge to left cooling point and brown to right cooling point. Earth is just there not connected to anything. Am I missing something??
> 
> R



Connectors and a electrical safety lesson...

That earth should be connected to the 2 power points you will have installed to keep yourself and anyone else you gettin fryed if there is a short..

Do a search for STC 1000, there are 22 pages of instructions and pictures.. The photos reaaly helped me get my first one together... Can do i in my sleep now, but PLEASE...

Safety first mate, if you arent sure, have a qualified.person have a look at.it

Edit linky here to topic


----------



## DU99 (29/12/11)

These Help

http://mashmaster.com.au/UserFiles/2321-Fi...le/brewmate.pdf


----------

